# First time smoke  "Baby Back Ribs on my new 18.5 WSM"



## robin squires (Jul 18, 2017)

This is my first attempt of smoking anything.  I went with baby back ribs to try on my new WSM 18.5.  Any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Also any bbq sauces and rub recipes to share would be awesome :)













Pic3.jpg



__ robin squires
__ Jul 18, 2017


















ribs pic1.jpg



__ robin squires
__ Jul 18, 2017


















Ribs pic2.jpg



__ robin squires
__ Jul 18, 2017


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 18, 2017)

They look very good, you can use the Minion method for your fire with briquette coal, and add wood chunks. I just burnt straight wood in mine.

Add water and or juice of choice to the water pan, or just fill with sand. Those WSM units are very popular, I just didn't use mine enough.


----------



## robin squires (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes it was the Minion Method I used and 3 chunks of apple wood :)


----------

